# Do you go off jumps on your edges???



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Your body will want to straighten out in the air to a normal position. Meaning straight up and down. Also, since you are going sideways, it will try to do a 90 degree turn. 

Don't forget the mountain is at an angle. Lean forward! Don't panic, relax. Everything else Snowolf explained already.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I only jump off my edges when I spin or when its a hip and I need to set my trajectory. It's normal to drift when you do a straight air. The key is to not try to stay tight in the air...the biggest mistake people do when they straight air is stay stiff in the air...esp when they just coast of the lip. You need to pop of the lip and do some sort of shifty...it'll keep you loose and fluid in the air and it helps set your own trajectory giving you more control in the air.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I too only go off on an edge if I want to initiate a spin...if its just a straight air, i'll flat base it right before I reach the lip


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

yea im in the same boat basically. if im setting up for a spin then i edge off the lip, othrewise im flat based up and off the lip.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

this helped me alot

YouTube - Intro to Jumping from Snowboard Addiction


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

For straight air I flat base right before the lip also, It keeps me more centered in the air. I noticed if I straight air off my edge, then I am doing a slight lean onto that edge and even that slight lean can turn into a bigger lean in the air throwing me off balance and my landing wont be as crisp. As someone else said, doing a shifty or a grab helps keep you steady in the air. But going flat based off a jump isnt always possible, for instance a natural feature on a run might be on a turn or an angle itself where you would need to jump off an edge, so its just another little skill that you will equip yourself with, with practice over time. For a spin, If your not making it all the way around your probably not committing, you have to commit all the way though the spin.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't. I used to edge but found that the "lean problem" was kinda annoying. I found if you have a good tip/tail detune and perhaps even a base bevel, you would reduce the "flat base wobble" and thus feel "safer" when going flat. I mean, if you are good enough, your muscle memory can prolly compensate more for the wobble and auto-correct into a perpetual balanced position, but it helps to have your board do most of the work, imho.


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

I feel much more comfortable coming off a slight toe edge. Not enough to initiate a spin, as I am not that good yet. But the toe edge seems to balance me out a little better.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

I am a beginner at jumping. Before I jumped flat and could barely get a 180. Ever since that snowboard addiction video on spins, I can spin360s. Jumpiing on an edge definitely helps me


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

SHREDDER97 said:


> I am a beginner at jumping. Before I jumped flat and could barely get a 180. Ever since that snowboard addiction video on spins, I can spin360s. Jumpiing on an edge definitely helps me


Can you 360 on flat ground or is this off a jump? how big of a kicker?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

loren646 said:


> Can you 360 on flat ground or is this off a jump? how big of a kicker?


I think it would be hard to flat ground 360 without edging. With practice, you should be able to do a 180, but you would need your board locked onto the snow while you whip your body arround hard for a 360.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

360's on flat ground should be close to impossible without being on an edge. Havent even seen a pro pull that one off. Unless your buttering of course, and are already in a rotation when landing.


----------

